# went 10 for 10 today



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

just kidding i went 1 for 2 today.i went do daniels today because we would be on that side of town. i fished from 5-7pm. my cousin found a green and white Mcfinny last week. it looked nice so i put it on with a spitshot about 2 feet up. after a few casts i remembered to put some maggets. three casts later bam i had a hit. it wouldent stop jummping. it did like 10 or more jumps. it put up a nice fight. lucky for me a group of people saw me catch this fish. they netted it and i let them keep it. so now i had a crowd fishing with me. lots of tangled lines. there was 3 guys right next to me and later a guy and his son from columbus. along with the three guys. i helped some of them out so that they may catch somthing. but they didnt. i did see 2 more caught all hens. i heard that the fish were on fire down there this morning though.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

LOL, You got me, I was like @#$%^! he got 10 today?!

Anyways, sounds like you had fun and I always love the 'flying fish'. Although those are the ones that EVERYONE sees you fighting so the crowds converge on ya.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I looked at the thread name and figured you just had a grammar error..


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> I looked at the thread name and figured you just had a grammar error..




no not this time. just a joke.lol  i forgot to take my camera again :B


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Or maybe you have dyslexia and you saw it as saying 01 for 01 today!


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

peple, i think i was about 40 ft to the right of you. iwas fishing with steelwaters. i got my first hookup just after yours. i went 1-1 he went 1-2. we were the guys out in the middle above the dam. that's always been my best spot there, because noone comes over and crowds me. a little harder to net there, but that's all part of the fun.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

were u the one that fell, or the other guy that landed a nice size steelie then left aroung 6. 

ya that was u i just looked in the gallery. i met some one and didnt even know it. lol that was a nice size steelie u got. how big was it


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

7-8 pounds. i'm going to have to order some ogf gear. i wonder how many others i've seen on the stream and never knew it.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

phate,
I always wondered the same thing when fishing in places around other people. I'm not sure if you guys will think this is lame or cool but I make my own equipment lanyards and did one this spring with "coolwater" beads... same name I use on all the boards. So if anyone is close enough to read it they always ask or say something. Other than that, to find me they have to look for the guy catching and releasing 30" fish every 5 minutes!  LOL, JK!!!

Just a lanyard for when I'm spinning - hemostats & clippers.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

im going to get a hat soon. ya i have thought that same thing


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I have 2 hats and a bunch of stickers which are on our boat...
I dont wear the hats in steelhead season though.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> I have 2 hats and a bunch of stickers which are on our boat...
> I dont wear the hats in steelhead season though.



i bet alot of guys dont. it gives away there hony holes at times. right?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Soap isn't shy about sharing his honey holes


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

archman said:


> Soap isn't shy about sharing his honey holes


I dont mind helping out a fellow angler...
By the waylast years honey hole is not so good this year...
Time to find a new one.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

A fellow angler or 40


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

One funny thing. I have fished next to a few on this board (recognize from pic posting) and have witnessed them get the skunk only to log on and see an exaggerated fishing report. Last week I fished next and around one of you who claimed 6 or 7 fish i was there before you and left after and witnessed nada. Watch who is around you before you post


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

fishing pole said:


> One funny thing. I have fished next to a few on this board (recognize from pic posting) and have witnessed them get the skunk only to log on and see an exaggerated fishing report. Last week I fished next and around one of you who claimed 6 or 7 fish i was there before you and left after and witnessed nada. Watch who is around you before you post


I've had people ask me "are you Little Miami Jeff?" and then attack me for posting here about honey holes, I've learned my lesson! 
It's a little eirie when the "lurkers" recognize you, from pics or whatever.
Why don't all you lurkers go ahead and register and join the fun? ? ? 
LMJeff


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> I've had people ask me "are you Little Miami Jeff?" and then attack me for posting here about honey holes, I've learned my lesson!
> It's a little eirie when the "lurkers" recognize you, from pics or whatever.
> Why don't all you lurkers go ahead and register and join the fun? ? ?
> LMJeff


I agree, I have had several people ask me if I am Krustydawg when my wife and I are out shopping, she just looks at me and rolls her eyes.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

fishing pole said:


> One funny thing. I have fished next to a few on this board (recognize from pic posting) and have witnessed them get the skunk only to log on and see an exaggerated fishing report. Last week I fished next and around one of you who claimed 6 or 7 fish i was there before you and left after and witnessed nada. Watch who is around you before you post


So you were fishing next to archman huh??


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> So you were fishing next to archman huh??


Joel you gonna take that ?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

He's just jealous I've caught more steelhead than him in an 1/8 of the trips


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

archman said:


> He's just jealous I've caught more steelhead than him in an 1/8 of the trips


According to fishingpole you havent...


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Fishing Pole couldn't have been talking about me. When I get to the river, no one is around for the first two hours. Nice try, though


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I am not here to accuse a particular person. I've just learned (witnessed) that many of your reports are BS. I normally fish after a big hike so when i do fish in a crowd it is a rarity

And another thing many of you probably do catch more steelhead than me..doesnt bother me. I'd rather hike... a few catch a few fish and sit and watch the river. I've learned to slow down...kids and a wife will do that to ya.
Keep catching fish guys...I never feel a trip is wasted just wish the time would go slower.


Thanks for the fun!


----------



## creekchub (Nov 12, 2006)

are the steelhead running in the conneaut yet


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Anybody ever want to take a rookie out? I dont want to know any secret spots, just tell me what I am doing wrong. I have never fished for stealheads but it sounds like fun. I probably have everything I need, minus special jigs, just like to have someone who knows what they are doing teach me a few tricks. I learn better by watching. 


Andrew


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

The steehead have been running in conneaut since about the second week in september, they are all the way south of I90 into PA. And if your a rookie, i dont really have time to go out, work school, 2year old daughter ect. But if you need any flies, buggers, sucker spawns i have a ton. There are plenty of spots to find just go where people are producing fish, and really watch their drifts and techniques. Dont be afraid to fish deep and get snagged. If your not getting hung up on the bottom your not doing something right.


----------

